# Apatosaurus = Απατόσαυρος (πάει ο Βροντόσαυρος; ε, όχι!)



## nickel (Sep 4, 2010)

Ο Βροντόσαυρος ήταν παλιός φίλος, των παιδικών χρόνων. Πόσους δεινόσαυρους ξέραμε παιδιά με τα ονόματά τους; Τον Τυραννόσαυρο και τον Βροντόσαυρο. Αργότερα έμαθα τους πιο περίεργους, τον Στεγόσαυρο, τον Πτεροδάκτυλο ή τον Τρικεράτοπα. Χρειάστηκε να πάω στο Μουσείο Φυσικής Ιστορίας του Λονδίνου για να μάθω ότι ο 26μετρος σκελετός που φιλοξενεί είναι ο Διπλόδοκος (ο Ντίπι, αντίγραφο του αμερικάνικου στο μουσείο του Κάρνεγκι) και να δω το _Τζουράσικ Παρκ_ για να πρωτομάθω για τον velociraptor (που το θέλει το νηματάκι του). 

Αυτά τα θηρία τα βοηθούσε και το όνομά τους: τυραννόσαυρος, βροντόσαυρος. Το άκουγες μια φορά και σου έμενε. Τους έβλεπες σε εικόνα και δεν τους ξεχνούσες ποτέ.





Και τώρα, με καθυστέρηση μαθαίνω ότι πάπαλα ο Βροντόσαυρος. Είχαν, λέει, περιγράψει ήδη το γένος αυτό σαν Απατόσαυρο (το 1877). Δύο χρόνια αργότερα ο ίδιος καθηγητής περιέγραψε έναν παρόμοιο σκελετό και τον βάφτισε Βροντόσαυρο. Ο δεύτερος έγινε διάσημος, αλλά στη συνέχεια ανακάλυψαν ότι πρόκειται για το ίδιο γένος και υπερισχύει το πρώτο όνομα που είχε δοθεί. _Απατόσαυρος_, λοιπόν, και όχι _Βροντόσαυρος_. Από _απάτη / απατηλός_ (ο άλλος πήγε άπατος). Γράφει η W:

In 1877, Othniel Charles Marsh published the name of the type species _Apatosaurus ajax_. He followed this in 1879 with a description of another, more complete specimen, which he thought represented a new genus and named _Brontosaurus excelsus_. In 1903, Elmer Riggs pointed out that _Brontosaurus excelsus_ was in fact so similar to _Apatosaurus ajax_ that it belonged in the same genus, which Riggs re-classified as _Apatosaurus excelsus_. According to the rules of the ICZN (which governs the scientific names of animals), the name _Apatosaurus_, having been published first, had priority as the official name; _Brontosaurus_ was a junior synonym and therefore discarded from formal use.​
Γι' αυτό δεν τα πάω καλά με τους ορολόγους: κοιτάνε τους στεγνούς κανόνες (εδώ καν δεν υπήρχε θέμα πρωτιάς: ο ίδιος άνθρωπος έδωσε και τα δύο ονόματα) και αγνοούν τον μέσο άνθρωπο, τα εκατομμύρια τα παιδιά που μεγάλωσαν με βροντόσαυρους. «Discarded from formal use» λέει. Τα μυθιστορήματα, οι όμορφες ιστορίες, ας συνεχίσουν —ανεπίσημα— να μιλάνε για βροντόσαυρους. Τέτοιο όνομα δεν το παραδίδεις στη λήθη. Και οι επιστήμονες ας χαίρονται τον αποπατόσαυρο απατόσαυρό τους.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 4, 2010)

Δηλαδή τα bronto burgers που έτρωγαν οι Flintstones τώρα πια θα λέγονται apato burgers;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 4, 2010)

Αντιγράφω απο το παιδικό μου βιβλίο για τους Δεινόσαυρους (που ναι, εννοείται έχω κρατήσει!)

Η ΠΛΑΝΗ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΟΝΤΟΣΑΥΡΟ

Ο δεινόσαυρος _Απατόσαυρος_ είχε ονομαστεί αρχικά _Βροντόσαυρος_. Όταν βρέθηκε ο σχεδόν άθικτος σκελετός του, έλειπε μόνο το κρανίο. Όταν άρχισε η σύνδεση του σκελετού από τους ειδικούς, τα κόκαλα μπερδεύτηκαν με τα κόκαλα ενός άλλου δεινόσαυρου, του _Καμαράσαυρου_ και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να παρουσιαστεί το ζώο με ξένο κρανίο - ένα μικρό στρογγυλό κεφάλι! Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να βρεθεί το πραγματικό κρανίο του _Απατόσαυρου_, που τελικά έμοιαζε πολύ με το κρανίο του _Διπλόδοκου._


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Αν και ήταν κεντρόσαυροι (απ' αυτούς, όχι από κείνους) και όχι βροντόσαυροι, αυτοί εδώ πήγαν κυριολεκτικά άπατοι. ;)

Largest Dinosaur Bone Bed Ever Found, Found (ωραίος τίτλος, tongue in cheek υποθέτω :
“Data from this mega bonebed provide pretty clear evidence that these and other dinosaurs were routinely wiped out by catastrophic tropical storms that flooded what was once a coastal lowland here in Alberta, 76 million years ago,” said *David Eberth*, a senior research scientist at the Royal Tyrrell museum, the lead author on the study.
With no high ground to escape to, most of the members of the herd drowned in the rising coastal waters. Carcasses were deposited in clumps across kilometres of ancient landscape as floodwaters receded.
“It’s unlikely that these animals could _tread water_ for very long, so the scale of the carnage must have been breathtaking,” said Mr. Eberth.


 
Εδώ που τα λέμε, το όνομα απατόσαυρος θα μου πήγαινε καλύτερα στη Νέσι (Niseag κελτιστί), μια που το Λοχ Νες είναι πολύ βαθιά λίμνη (και μερικοί τρεχαγύρευε λένε ότι είναι άπατη και συνδέεται με τη θάλασσα, αλλά δεν άκουσα να βουτάει κανένας από δαύτους για να το αποδείξει). 

Όσο για τον αποπατόσαυρο, ορίστε :


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2010)

Μια διόρθωση στο παιδικό βιβλίο του JimAdams:
*Camarasaurus* = Καμαρόσαυρος (όπως _καμαρόπορτα, καρδιογράφημα_). Να πώς φαντάστηκαν ότι έμοιαζε:



 

Όσο για το ότι υπάρχει και _Centrosaurus_ και _Kentrosaurus_, μου έρχεται να φωνάξω: «Παιδιά, να οργανωθούμε!»


----------



## nickel (Sep 20, 2010)

Ράβε ξήλωνε, δουλειά να μη σου λείπει. Με κάτι τέτοια χάσαμε τον βροντόσαυρο και μας έμεινε ο απατόσαυρος. 

*Στη δραστική μείωση των γνωστών φυτών του πλανήτη προχωρούν οι βοτανολόγοι καθώς παρατηρήθηκαν περίπου 600.000 διπλοεγγραφές στους καταλόγους τους. Βρετανοί και Αμερικανοί επιστήμονες διαγράφουν εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες λανθασμένες εγγραφές ειδών περιορίζοντας σημαντικά τον αριθμό των φυτών της Γης.*

Οι εγγραφές είχαν γίνει στο πέρασμα των αιώνων από βοτανολόγους διαφόρων χωρών.

Πολλοί ερευνητές συνέλεγαν και "βάφτιζαν" διάφορα φυτά, χωρίς να συνειδητοποιούν ότι πολλά από αυτά δεν ήταν νέα.

Παράλληλα, άλλοι συνάδελφοί τους, σε διαφορετικά μέρη της Γης, είχαν ήδη βρει και δώσει διαφορετικό όνομα στα εν λόγω φυτά.

Με τον τρόπο αυτό, η τοματιά έχει 790 διαφορετικά ονόματα ανά τον πλανήτη ενώ η βαλανιδιά γύρω στα 600...

Κατά μέσο όρο ένα φυτό του πλανήτη έχει δύο έως τρία ονόματα. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν μέχρι τώρα να έχουν καταγραφεί περισσότερα από ένα εκατομμύριο ανθοφόρα φυτά.

Το αργότερο μέχρι το τέλος του 2010, θα ανακοινωθεί ο πραγματικός αριθμός των φυτών ανά τον κόσμο. Υπολογίζεται ότι δεν θα ξεπερνά τελικά τις 400.000.

Με λίγα λόγια, δεν θα είναι ούτε ο μισός από ό,τι περιλάμβαναν μέχρι τώρα τα βοτανολογικά "κιτάπια".

Μέχρι στιγμής, οι ερευνητές έχουν απομονώσει 301.000 είδη φυτών.

Ακόμη, έχουν εντοπίσει 480.000 εναλλακτικά ονόματα φυτών ενώ απομένουν ακόμα 240.000 ονόματα φυτών για ξεκαθάρισμα. 

Πηγή: enet.gr​

_Το αργότερο μέχρι το τέλος του 2010, θα ανακοινωθεί ο πραγματικός αριθμός των φυτών ανά τον κόσμο. Υπολογίζεται ότι δεν θα ξεπερνά τελικά τις 400.000._

ΟΚ, ανασκουμπωθείτε...


----------



## SLY (Sep 20, 2010)

Όπως εξηγεί ο Στηβ Πάρκερ στο εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα Δεινόσαυροι, στην ονομασία Απατόσαυροι _έπρεπε να επικρατήσει το πρώτο όνομα που εμφανίστηκε στη βιβλιογραφία._ Το ίδιο συμβαίνει τώρα και με τα φυτά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 16, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Δηλαδή τα bronto burgers που έτρωγαν οι Flintstones τώρα πια θα λέγονται apato burgers;


Ναι, γιατί πανε άπατα. Ο Sly παραπάνω το εξήγησε σωστά, αυτός είναι ο κανόνας. 

Όμως μη νομίζετε ότι τον ξεχάσανε τον Βροντόσαυρο: στα παιδικά βιβλία που μεταφράζω συχνά-πυκνά τον ξαναβλέπω μπροστά μου, άλλοτε με τη διευκρίνιση ότι το όνομα έχει αλλάξει κι άλλοτε νέτο-σκέτο. 

Εγώ αν έγραφα γι' αυτόν σε επιστημονικό paper, θα έλεγα Apatosaurus χωρίς καμμιά διευκρίνιση. Αν όμως έγραφα ένα άρθρο για περιοδικό ποικίλης ύλης, θα έλεγα "ο Απατόσαυρος, γνωστός μέχρι πρόσφατα ως Βροντόσαυρος...".


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2010)

Συμμερίζομαι τον αποτροπιασμό για την απόπειρα εξάλειψης των παιδικών μας αναμνήσεων και προτείνω την ίδρυση της αίρεσης των _Παλαιοσαυριτών_.


----------



## tanito (Nov 18, 2010)

Επειδή είμαι δεινοσαυρο-πορωμένος, σας παραθέτω και μερικές πληροφοριούλες για τον Απατόσαυρο. Είναι ένας Σαυρόποδας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανήκει στους Φυτοφάγους Δεινόσαυρους (υπάρχουν και οι Θηρόποδες, οι Σαρκοφάγοι), και ειδικότερα εντάσσεται στην οικογένεια του Διπλόδοκου. Δηλαδή, ως φυτοφάγος, ανήκε στους πιο "ήμερους" δεινόσαυρους, όχι στους θηρευτές-άγριους-αρπακτικούς σαρκοφάγους. Αρα ίσως το βροντερό άγριο προφίλ του Βροντόσαυρου, να μην του ταιριάζει και τόσο.... Είχε μήκος μέχρι 27 μέτρα. Ολοι οι Φυτοφάγοι ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτεροι σε μήκος από τους Σαρκοφάγους, γιατί είχαν ένα πολύ επιμήκη λαιμό για να μπορούν να φθάνουν και τα ψηλότερα δέντρα (θυμηθείτε την σημερινή καμηλοπάρδαλη). Μπορείτε δηλαδή από μια ζωγραφιά να καταλάβετε αμέσως αν ένας Δεινόσαυρος ήταν φυτοφάγος (είχαν μικρό κεφαλάκι και τεράστιο επιμήκη λαιμό) ή σαρκοφάγος (τεράστιο κεφάλι και πολύ κοντός λαιμός). Επομένως οι σαρκοφάγοι έφθαναν εως 14 μέτρα μήκος οι μεγαλύτεροι, ενώ οι φυτοφάγοι χάρη (και) στο λαιμό τους ήταν πολύ μεγαλύτεροι σε μήκος (έφθαναν έως 50 μέτρα). Ο Απατόσαυρος μπορούσε να σηκωθεί και στα πίσω πόδια του (έκανε σούζα!!!), ώστε να φθάνει ακόμα και τα πιο ψηλά κλαδιά. Οταν το έκανε αυτό, η τεράστια ουρά του, χρησιμοποιούταν σαν "τρίτο πόδι", για στήριξη. Απολιθωμένοι σκελετοί Απατόσαυρου έχουν βρεθεί μόνο στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες (Κολοράντο, Γιούτα, Οκλαχόμα, Γουαϊόμινγκ). Εζησε προς το τέλος του Ιουρασικού (πριν 156 ως 144 εκατομμύρια χρόνια). Το τέλος αυτής της περιόδου (και το ίδιο ισχύει και για κάθε Γεωλογική Περίοδο) θα το βρείτε σαν "Ανώτερο Ιουρασικό" ή "Υστερο Ιουρασικό" ή και "Οψιμο Ιουρασικό". Πιο πολύ έχει επικρατήσει η μεσαία ορολογία "Υστερο". Αρα ένα "Jurassic Park" περιείχε και Απατόσαυρους!!! Οχι όμως Τυραννόσαυρους (αυτοί έζησαν πολύ αργότερα, στο τέλος του Κρητιδικού). Οι αρπακτικοί πού έζησαν συγχρόνως με τους Απατόσαυρους ήταν οι Αλλόσαυροι (και κάτι άλλοι λιγότερο γνωστοί) και όχι οι Τυραννόσαυροι!!!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον, Tanito! Καλώς μας ήρθες! :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι ότι το συνηθίσαμ(τ)ε γιατί ήταν και δικό μας λάθος η διαιώνισή του. Μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα, συνέχιζαν να μεταφράζουν βροντόσαυρο το apatosaurus, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κατάφεραν να μεταφράσουν λάθος τα μισά είδη του Jurassic Park, στην έκδοση της Bell (π.χ. κομψόγναθο τον velociraptor).


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2012)

Παραλίγο θα την πατούσε και ο τρικεράτωψ: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17192624. Για τον οποίο τρικεράτωπα, βλ. εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5488-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%82-%CE%AE-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%AC%CF%84%CF%89%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%82.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 19, 2016)

Τιτανόσαυροι, το *νέο εύρημα* (_Γκάρντιαν_)

Επιλεκτικό πορτρέτο με τον σερ Ντέιβιντ:


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 20, 2016)

Μιας και το νήμα ξεκίνησε με τους διπλόδοκους και έγινε αναφορά στον Ντίπι, ιδού μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του φίλου μας. Ξέρω ότι πολλοί ίσως τον έχετε δει κι από κοντά, οπότε ποιο το νόημα της φώτο; Κανένα μάλλον, η αφορμή είναι ότι ο Ντίπι κάπου μέσα στο 2017 θα πάψει να υποδέχεται τους επισκέπτες του τρομερού αυτού μουσείου, και την θέση του θα πάρει ο σκελετός της γαλάζιας φάλαινας (που βρίσκεται σε άλλη αίθουσα αυτή τη στιγμή). Σαν παιδί που τρελαινόμουν με τους δεινόσαυρους, είχα πάθει πλάκα την πρώτη φορά που είχα δει τον "σκελετό" του Ντίπι από κοντά. Φέτος, αισθάνθηκα ότι θα πρέπει να τον ξαναδώ στην θέση που του άρμοζε, με τα ενήλικά μου μάτια αυτή τη φορά, σαν χατήρι ίσως στον παιδικό εαυτό μου και σαν ένα farewell για τον ίδιο τον Ντίπι.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 4, 2016)

Η σχετική έρευνα έχει ενάμιση χρόνο που βγήκε, αλλά είναι καθήκον μου να ενημερώσω τον Νίκελ, σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχει μάθει:

*The Brontosaurus Is Back*: Decades after scientists decided that the famed dinosaur never actually existed, new research says the opposite (_Scientific American_)



Zazula said:


> Παραλίγο θα την πατούσε και ο τρικεράτωψ: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-17192624.



Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, και για έναν ακόμα λόγο. Το BBC δεν συνηθίζει να χρησιμοποιεί πλάγια γράμματα (ούτε τα αντικαθιστά με εισαγωγικά π.χ. σε τίτλους ταινιών, κάτι που με ενοχλεί πολύ), και φαίνεται: εδώ έβαλαν πλάγια στα ονόματα των ειδών δεινοσαύρων, και στο κείμενο λείπουν τού κόσμου τα κενά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> εδώ έβαλαν πλάγια στα ονόματα των ειδών δεινοσαύρων, και στο κείμενο λείπουν τού κόσμου τα κενά.



Κάποιο θεόχαζο Find & Replace που δεν τσέκαραν να δουν τι ζημιά έκανε. Ας πούμε, βρες Triceratops με διάστημα και κάν' το Triceratops σε πλάγια. Χωρίς διάστημα.


Και να μην ξεχάσω: Ευχαριστώ που αποκατέστησες την πίστη μου στον Βροντόσαυρο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2016)

Μην βιάζεσαι πολύ να πιστέψεις. Στην παλαιοντολογία δεν είναι τίποτα ιδιαίτερα σίγουρο. Π.χ. τις δυο τελευταίες δεκαετίες έχουν γίνει πολλές ανακατατάξεις στην κατηγοριοποίηση των δεινοσαύρων. Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως σε ένα παλιό πρόβλημα: τα απολιθώματα που έβγαζαν στο φως οι ανασκαφές ήταν όλα ενηλίκων. Δικαίως οι παλαιοντολόγοι για δεκαετίες αναρωτούνταν πού είναι τα μικρά των δεινοσαύρων. Εσχάτως άρχισαν να αντιλαμβάνονται ότι τα μικρά τους υπάρχουν στα αρχεία απολιθωμάτων, απλώς είχαν αναγνωριστεί ως ξεχωριστά είδη. Γιατί; Διότι ο σκελετός των δεινοσαύρων, όπως των απογόνων τους, των πτηνών, άλλαζε μορφολογικά κατά την ενηλικίωση.

Ένα χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι ο νανοτύραννος, που ακόμα δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί αν πρόκειται για ξεχωριστό είδος ή είναι απλώς ανήλικος τυραννόσαυρος (δεν υπάρχουν αναγνωρισμένοι σκελετοί ανήλικων τυραννόσαυρων).

Το πρόβλημα εδώ ήταν ότι οι δεινόσαυροι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εμφάνιζαν νεοτενία, όπως πολλά είδη πουλιών. Δηλαδή διατηρούσαν τα παιδικά τους μορφολογικά χαρακτηριστικά ακόμη κι αφού έφταναν περίπου στο 80% της διάπλασής τους.

Π.χ., αυτά τα τρία είδη πιστεύεται σήμερα ότι είναι ένα είδος, αν και δεν έχει καταλήξει η επιστήμη:




Γενικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβεις πράγματα για ένα πλάσμα που το ξέρεις μόνο από τον σκελετό του.


----------

